# Why ship expedited



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

I purchased an Ipod for my daughter's birthday last month and because I could wait a couple of weeks for delivery I didn't pay for expedited delivery.

Last week my wife's Mac died so I purchased an imac. Because my wife needed her computer I splurged and paid for the expedited delivery and have been following the progress of the delivery. 

The iMac has taken the same amount of time to arrive as the ipod. In fact both were shipped expedited.

Why was I charge $45 if Apple ships all orders expedited? I can't be to guarantee shipment in 5 days because if an expedited shipment doesn't arrive in 5 days they simply refund your delivery charges. It seems it is best not to pay the delivery and you will still receive it in 5 days.

Apples delivery charges tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

What you're paying for is the guaranteed delivery time. Non-expedited you take luck of the draw. Maybe its there early, maybe its not.


----------



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

CanadaRAM said:


> What you're paying for is the guaranteed delivery time. Non-expedited you take luck of the draw. Maybe its there early, maybe its not.


My point was, was that if it wasn't delivered with in 5 days and I had paid the delivery charge they simply would have refunded the money so where is the guarantee.

eg.
If I paid
1. it comes within 5 days. cost $45
2. it doesn't come within 5 days and they refund the delivery. cost $0 with aggravation of getting refund for delivery.

If I don't pay
1. it comes within 5 days. no extra cost.
2. it doesn't come within 5 days. no extra cost.

Since Apple ships expedited whether you pay for it or not the logical choice seems to be not to pay for it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

[]*[], if I may call you that, are you arguing that because one iPod was delivered to one customer quickly that all expedited fees are unnecessary?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

My experience is that it depends on where your product is coming from. Standard delivery when shipped in NA can take a long time. It's faster when shipped from China than California. My last couple of purchases were coming from China so I didn't bother with an expedited order and still got my stuff pretty fast.


----------



## RobOnt (Oct 28, 2007)

**sigh**

I love Apple products, I really do, but their service quite frankly sucks. I started the purchase of a new iMac on October 12th through a business lease, the first company they suggested was a lease broker, I refused to deal with them because they wanted $10 per month more than the website quoted (which is the price that Apple Financial/GE Capital charge), I told them I wanted a lease through AFS, I ended up having to do all the leg work and between the two of them it took until November 2nd to ship, expedited of course, I still don't have it, but take a look at this fiasco that's going on with the shipping:

LOUISVILLE,KY, US 07/11/2007 15:33 THE PACKAGE WAS MISSORTED AT THE HUB. IT HAS BEEN REROUTED TO THE CORRECT DESTINATION SITE

ANCHORAGE,AK, US 05/11/2007 17:39 DEPARTURE SCAN

05/11/2007 12:59 ARRIVAL SCAN

SHANGHAI, CN 05/11/2007 22:46 A FLIGHT DELAY OCCURRED BECAUSE OF MECHANICAL REASONS

05/11/2007 22:44 DEPARTURE SCAN

SHANGHAI,CN 04/11/2007 1:04 THE AIRLINE OFF-LOADED PACKAGES CAUSING A DELAY

SHANGHAI,CN 03/11/2007 19:12 SHIPPER TENDERED THE SHIPMENT TO UPS AFTER THE LATEST PICKUP TIME FOR THE REQUESTED SERVICE. A DAY DELAY IS LIKELY.

03/11/2007 18:36 EXPORT SCAN
03/11/2007 18:31 HUB SCAN

SHANGHAI,CN 02/11/2007 15:52 ORIGIN SCAN
CN 02/11/2007 2:38 BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

The last time I ordered was a Macbook when they first came out, same thing, a month to order through their business unit. I love your end product Apple, but your business service sucks. Hopefully my iMac shows up before the month since I ordered it mark has passed. That being said I'm glad I went expedited, if I went with regular service I might of had to wait till the next product refresh to receive it ;-)


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Because no guarantee is ever 100% on shipping. %&^@ happens, weather happens. If it happens, you get the money back.

What I'm saying is, the standard shipping could take 4 days or 10 days. The fact that you 6 ounce package arrived in the same number of days as your 55 lb Expedited package can't be extrapolated to a general rule.


----------



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

What I am saying is that it clearly states that the iPod was shipped EXPEDITED. There was no difference between either the shipping method or the routing. If I didn't pay for the expedited shipping for the iMac it would still have been shipped expedited.


----------



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

RobOnt said:


> I love Apple products, I really do, but their service quite frankly sucks. I started the purchase of a new iMac on October 12th through a business lease, the first company they suggested was a lease broker, I refused to deal with them because they wanted $10 per month more than the website quoted (which is the price that Apple Financial/GE Capital charge), I told them I wanted a lease through AFS, I ended up having to do all the leg work and between the two of them it took until November 2nd to ship, expedited of course, I still don't have it, but take a look at this fiasco that's going on with the shipping:
> 
> LOUISVILLE,KY, US 07/11/2007 15:33 THE PACKAGE WAS MISSORTED AT THE HUB. IT HAS BEEN REROUTED TO THE CORRECT DESTINATION SITE
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like my routing....

MOUNT HOPE,
ON, CA 07/11/2007 15:34 IN TRANSIT
LOUISVILLE,
KY, US 07/11/2007 15:33 DEPARTURE SCAN
ANCHORAGE,
AK, US 05/11/2007 17:39 DEPARTURE SCAN
05/11/2007 12:59 ARRIVAL SCAN
SHANGHAI,
CN 05/11/2007 22:46 A FLIGHT DELAY OCCURRED BECAUSE OF MECHANICAL REASONS
05/11/2007 22:44 DEPARTURE SCAN
SHANGHAI,
CN 04/11/2007 1:04 THE AIRLINE OFF-LOADED PACKAGES CAUSING A DELAY
SHANGHAI,
CN 03/11/2007 19:12 SHIPPER TENDERED THE SHIPMENT TO UPS AFTER THE LATEST PICKUP TIME FOR THE REQUESTED SERVICE. A DAY DELAY IS LIKELY.
03/11/2007 18:30 EXPORT SCAN
03/11/2007 18:26 HUB SCAN
SHANGHAI,
CN 02/11/2007 15:43 ORIGIN SCAN
CN 02/11/2007 2:38 BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


On the plus side, RobOnt, my iPod arrived in Hamilton at 5 in the morning and I signed for it in Ottawa at lunch the same day so I am expecting my mac tomorrow and you should be getting yours as well.


----------



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

HowEver said:


> []*[], if I may call you that, ...?



[]*[] is supposed to represent a Canadian flag. Started using that on an American board a few years ago and it stuck.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

[]*[] said:


> []*[] is supposed to represent a Canadian flag. Started using that on an American board a few years ago and it stuck.


Now that's pretty cool. Thanks for that. Great username! Especially here on ehMac.ca.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

()*() <---this, on the other hand, is not a flag. But everyone has one if they bend over!!


----------



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

rondini said:


> ()*() <---this, on the other hand, is not a flag. But everyone has one if they bend over!!


That applies sometimes too. :lmao:


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Atroz said:


> My experience is that it depends on where your product is coming from. Standard delivery when shipped in NA can take a long time. It's faster when shipped from China than California. My last couple of purchases were coming from China so I didn't bother with an expedited order and still got my stuff pretty fast.


How times change huh?
Remember the old expression ..' it is on a slow boat from China ' ?

My Leopard left rice paddy surrounded Sacramento ( Sack of Potatoes in truckee/trucker lingo) on a Thursday am (25th) and was delivered in beautiful Victoria on a Monday evening (29th) just before 5pm. 

Some 81 hours!
So much for the vaunted 26th day delivery!

Now, the produce boys n girls usually haul 40 tonne rigs ( max load in California, so no B Train sizes) up Interstate 5 from Sacramento to Washington/BC Border in 15 to 15.5 hours .. usually a nice day's run.
With a few brief stops, an 18 hour day. Four and half hours from Sacramento to the Oregon Border, Oregon six hours, Washington five sitting on 100k.
The OPEN Road ~Slices of Life on the road from Aussie/Canadian perspective pictures, photos, and videos, from trucks on webshots

Of course, that is not legal, but it is typical .. that is how we get our food which we take for granted when it is too cold here to grow anything... well moss and various fungi on the WET Coast!

Purolator who take over on this side, simply say on the following day..."on truck for delivery" ... big deal. I got that on Friday am ( 26th) .... same on the Monday. I wrote to them on their site 

To: Suggestions Feedback Form 
Subject: Suggestions Feedback Form

[Browser/OS = Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X; en) 
AppleWebKit/522.11.1 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.0.3 Safari/522.12.1]

A1Name = P*** D*******
A2Company = 
A6Phone = 250 5*-**** 
A7Fax = 
B8Comments = Hello ~

An idea? Update your tracking so it is meaningful or forget about wasting 
my/your time. 
Am still awaiting a package that was on a vehicle for delivery last Friday 
morning! ( 0848 Oct 26, scheduled for Friday delivery. ) 
Waited at home all day to no avail.

Your scan information leaves a lot to be desired! 
What does this - ( 2007/10/25 19:22 Received at Not known or 
specified ) mean? 
Or this ? - (Scheduled Delivery Appointment Required)

Below is actual information, I as consumer has access to as of 1038 , 
Monday 29th, 2007.

Tells me nothing really.... is the vehicle in Toronto or Whitehorse or 
Victoria? 
Humbly suggest someone takes a look at Fed Ex and their 'tracking'!

SIgned **********

and got the following response..

"Dear Mr *********,

"Let me begin by apologizing regarding your recent experience with Purolator. We always take the time to look to our customers to help us continue to improve our service and appreciate all of their comments, (both positive and negative) that would make using Purolator a better experience.

Please be reassured that we, at Purolator Courier Ltd., will take appropriate action to reinforce the importance of offering the quality customer service. I have forwarded your email to the technical support department for further review. As a corporation, Purolator Courier Ltd. prides itself on providing excellence in customer service throughout all our divisions within the company.

We appreciate the time you have taken in bringing your concern to our attention and apologize for the disappointment that ensued.

If you require additional information, do not hesitate to contact me.

Regards,

Julie Hamel 
Spécialiste des Solutions, centre d'appels de Montréal 
Solutions Specialist, Montreal call center 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Tel: 1-800-361-0533 ext:6874 ou/or (514) 336-7876 ext:6874 
Fax: 1-877-787-6373 ou / or (514) 856-1907

Prenez la route des affaires. 
Where business is going.


*****


So yes my experience is same ~ the Intel iMac got here via Shanghai /Anchorage/Nashville at the econo rate on Fed Ex faster than that little Leopard from Sacramento!
Same a year earlier, the G4 I Book from Taiwan. Fed Ex jet speed!


Sorry for long post, had the urge to write!


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't keep the routing information for my iMac but it's almost identical to the others. What's this business with the plane being unloaded in China? Seems strange that every plane is being unloaded and reloaded? Then to Alaska, then Kentucky then Mount Hope? At least with FedEx the whole world travels to Memphis 

As for expedited, save your money. Regular Apple shipping seems to be expedited for larger/expensive items. My iPod came in no time, my iMac took two weeks. My Leopard up-to-date has taken two weeks USPS. Shipping is pretty much a random process....


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

[]*[] said:


> If I don't pay
> 1. it comes within 5 days. no extra cost.
> 2. it doesn't come within 5 days. no extra cost.


Because you got lucky. If you don't pay, it may take longer. This time it didn't. That doesn't mean every time your stuff comes within 5 days.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Heh heh, I think my new MacBook is on the same plane. Anway, that's UPS consolidating shipments. I think it's funny they said "THE AIRLINE OFF-LOADED PACKAGES CAUSING A DELAY" UPS runs their own airline.

Although really, who cares? Everybody is so anxious these days. When I was a younger, and I wanted to order something from a store, they said something like "we place orders on fridays, and they come a week and a half later on wednesday." There was no rush shipping for anyone - you waited until the store got them in stock. period.



RobOnt said:


> I still don't have it, but take a look at this fiasco that's going on with the shipping:
> 
> LOUISVILLE,KY, US 07/11/2007 15:33 THE PACKAGE WAS MISSORTED AT THE HUB. IT HAS BEEN REROUTED TO THE CORRECT DESTINATION SITE
> 
> ...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

[]*[] said:


> What I am saying is that it clearly states that the iPod was shipped EXPEDITED. There was no difference between either the shipping method or the routing. If I didn't pay for the expedited shipping for the iMac it would still have been shipped expedited.


Yes. They decided to ship it expedited. Probably because they were shipping a bunch of them expedited. That doesn't mean the next time you order something standard, they will ship expedited.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Heh heh, I think my new MacBook is on the same plane. Anway, that's UPS consolidating shipments. I think it's funny they said "THE AIRLINE OFF-LOADED PACKAGES CAUSING A DELAY" UPS runs their own airline.
> 
> Although really, who cares? Everybody is so anxious these days. When I was a younger, and I wanted to order something from a store, they said something like "we place orders on fridays, and they come a week and a half later on wednesday." There was no rush shipping for anyone - you waited until the store got them in stock. period.



Re us all being anxious these days.
I remember when we had to wait a week to hear the next 'top ten' countdown on the wireless .... oops radio!
Couldn't wait to hear if Crash Craddock was still there!


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

hayesk said:


> Although really, who cares? Everybody is so anxious these days. When I was a younger, and I wanted to order something from a store, they said something like "we place orders on fridays, and they come a week and a half later on wednesday." There was no rush shipping for anyone - you waited until the store got them in stock. period.


That sounds pretty defeatist and unempowered.

When I was young, I had more time than money, so I would do things that take more time because I didn't have as much money.

But as I get older and more successful, I realize that my time is worth way more than my money. Unlike money you can't bank extra time that you have. Spend it now cause once it's gone, it's gone.

I don't see why in this capitalist society that we can pay more to get something faster. In short: 

When you're young, you have more time than money
When you're older, you have more money than time
The way I see it, f-ck waiting. 

That being said, I ordered my new Blackbook yesterday, it's going to arrive tomorrow. I chose the standard shipping option.


----------



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Yes. They decided to ship it expedited. Probably because they were shipping a bunch of them expedited. That doesn't mean the next time you order something standard, they will ship expedited.


Now that makes sense. My opinion is based entirely on one data point.

Has anyone ordered a computer and not had it shipped expedited? If so then my argument is invalid.


----------



## sabesh (Oct 23, 2007)

How long does it take to go from "Prepared for Shipment" to actually being shipped? :greedy:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

hayesk said:


> Yes. They decided to ship it expedited. Probably because they were shipping a bunch of them expedited. That doesn't mean the next time you order something standard, they will ship expedited.


I think that's pretty much it. My Mac Pro which I asked to be expedited from China took 7 days to arrive. My iPod which I didn't ask to be expedited took 2 or 3 days to arrive from China.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

sabesh said:


> How long does it take to go from "Prepared for Shipment" to actually being shipped? :greedy:
> 
> 
> From my experience, a day or two.


----------



## sabesh (Oct 23, 2007)

OK, I did NOT pay for expedited shipping. However, looks like it's being shipped via UPS Expedited delivery:


----------



## []*[] (Nov 7, 2007)

Yipee, iMac is a day late. Looks like I get a refund on my shipping.


----------



## sabesh (Oct 23, 2007)

Dang! Looks like they are doing the same for me now:

"SHIPPER TENDERED THE SHIPMENT TO UPS AFTER THE LATEST PICKUP TIME FOR THE REQUESTED SERVICE. A DAY DELAY IS LIKELY. "


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like UPS still sucks when shipping macs from China, this just happened to the new MacBook I ordered:

SHANGHAI,CN 19/10/2008 4:05 THE AIRLINE OFF-LOADED PACKAGES 

And I am currently without any mac whatsoever until it gets to me, windows is a big pain to use for extended periods.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Expedited or non expedited...from China, it all gets on the same plane as long as there's room and the plane is not being overloaded. If there is no room, then the non expedited freight will get "bumped". Since Apple is such a large volume shipper, there's a good chance that most of it makes the plane as the space may be reserved on a daily bases plus subject to any contractual agreements it may have with the carrier with respect to such services.

The difference is when it gets to the sorting hubs, regional ramps and individual delivering stations. Once again space availability plays a part at hubs (Anchorage, Louisville), but it's a non issue at regional ramps and at the station level, here commitment dates now take precedents. Regional ramps and stations may hold freight not committed on the day it arrives.

Also remember this, what Apple calls expedited shipping is not "overnight priority" express shipping. It's usually 2nd-3rd day economy. Check your airway bill for the service they actually paid the carrier to perform. 

Personally I never choose the expedited option from overseas or if it's a custom built unit, but I would consider it if the finished goods were coming from within North America.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

Atroz said:


> My experience is that it depends on where your product is coming from. Standard delivery when shipped in NA can take a long time. It's faster when shipped from China than California. My last couple of purchases were coming from China so I didn't bother with an expedited order and still got my stuff pretty fast.


I agree with this, we get supplies from a US supplier who has production plant in china, south america and europe and guess what? I's coming from their china plant. Apparently it only takes a week to ship goods from china than their plant from south america which by proximity is nearer in Canada.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

apparently my MacBook is getting a world tour as it has now moved from china to japan :S


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

[]*[] said:


> T
> 
> MOUNT HOPE,
> ON, CA 07/11/2007 15:34 IN TRANSIT
> ...


If I am reading this right, it took 1 minute to get from Louisville to Mount Hope? Just a hunch but i think some1 messed up the tracking of that package lol


----------

